# lesi



## kayroserey@cox.net (Jan 20, 2010)

Doc and I are having a disagreement about what code to use for LESI.  I say 62311 he wants to use 64483.  Any opinion?


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 20, 2010)

Those are both codes for LESI. The difference is where the injection is given. If the injection is given directly into the epidural space or subarachnoid space, then 62311 is the code. If the nerve roots that extend from the spinal cord at each level are targeted, then 64483 is the code.

Note that by definition, 62311 cannot be bilateral or have multiple levels.  64483 can be bilateral and/or multi-level.


----------



## kayroserey@cox.net (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you for the excellent clarification.


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 20, 2010)

You're welcome!


----------



## hgolfos (Jan 26, 2010)

kayrose,

In addition, 64483 must be done under flouro, because it is more precise.  These are usually referred to as lumbar TFESI Transforaminal epidural steriod injection, not LESI.


----------

